

Behind the Scenes with Chicken Scheme and Spock (Part 2) - silentbicycle
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/06/19/chicken-scheme-spock-part-2/?utm_source=twitter-sv

======
silentbicycle
Part 1 of the post ([http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/02/chicken-scheme-
part-...](http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/02/chicken-scheme-
part-1/?utm_source=sv)) focused on CHICKEN, this one focuses on SPOCK, a
Scheme that compiles to JavaScript.

------
profquail
For those who haven't heard of SPOCK (I hadn't), it's a BSD-licensed Scheme-
to-JavaScript compiler based on Chicken Scheme:

[http://wiki.call-cc.org/eggref/4/spock](http://wiki.call-
cc.org/eggref/4/spock)

------
derengel
Best scheme implementation ever!

